# What Do You Think



## Jimmywhispers (Jul 18, 2011)

I am thinking about trading my 4 year old sanchezi for a 6" gold mac/spilo. These are the pictures I was sent for the gold.

In comparison to the size of the two fish I know the gold will be larger but what is the max size? and I know its difficult to tell but is this a mac or spilo....a common question I am sure.

If anyone has a larger gold spilo/mac and want to share a few pictures I would love to see them. I have checked out the photography forum already. How old do you think he is? I am guessing around 2 1/2 years?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Snakeyes (Apr 21, 2005)

Here are some shots of my Mac – 7 1/2 inches – identified by this very forum.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Max size of S.maculatus is around 8 inches SL. 
It's dard to tell the age from it's size, for most Serras grow faster in the first years and after that, growth slows down.

And yes, it's hard to differentiate spilos from macs and imo, they are the same species.
But as long as they are different species, the ones with a yellow belly are macs. The geographical origin mostly referred to, is not reliable to ID.


----------



## Jimmywhispers (Jul 18, 2011)

Sounds good, Nice Mac Snakeyes!


----------



## chadw07 (Aug 22, 2012)

nice fish


----------

